# (Premiere? After FX?) Objekt im Film -> Laserschwert Effekt



## HoPi (14. Mai 2003)

Hi,
mit welchem Tool (Premiere oder After FX) und mit welchem Effekt/Filter bekomme ich es hin, aus einem einfachen Stab in einem Film ein Laserschwert zu machen? Hat jemand Tutorials dazu?

HoPi


----------



## Firefox (5. Juni 2003)

Hi ich hatte genau das gleiche problem. hab dann dieses tut gefunden. is echt super. schaus dir an und viel spaß

http://www.theforce.net/theater/postproduction/sabres/sabertutorials.shtml


----------



## goela (6. Juni 2003)

...und wenn ihr die  - Option verwenden würdet, werdet ihr auch hier im Forum fündig!


----------

